# Human Reign on eGay - $1500.00 or Best Offer



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Human Reign beauty! $1500.00  or Best Offer - 

Soundstream human Reign Car amplifier NICE - eBay (item 170613402749 end time Apr-07-11 18:57:58 PDT)

'HOT DEAL' is in the eye of the beholder here. I post only because of the talk on here regarding folks looking to find one of these beauties. 

MAKE AN OFFER - Good luck with that!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thats like the 7th time its been on there..


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

JAX said:


> thats like the 7th time its been on there..


Yes, and I think its $300 more this go around than past..


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

I would've checked this out in person if I knew it was for sale 3 weeks ago while I was in CA! Only problem now is finding the matching 4 channel version.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

They're badass looking amps. I don't think the novelty is worth quite that much though heh.


----------

